# At My Witts End..............



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I won this Wittnauer on the Bay last month and it was shipped to me from the States on the 25th. So far so good. :yes:

Since then I have won a couple of other small items also from the Staets and they duly arrived - but not the Wittnauer. Emails to the seller confirmed it was shipped OK but was not trackable  Further checks failed to progress matters and the seller was on the verge of starting the paperwork for an Insurance Claim and I was beginning to fear I'd never see it :sadwalk:

Today however I got back from a bike ride to discover it had arrived :clap: :clap: Oh Ye of Little Faith...................










Just check out those hands :drool: I could not remove the crystal as my Lifter could not grip the rapidly sloping sides.










The case is not exactly Pristine I admit - but salvagable I hope










People have given it a real hard time removing the back at various times during its life










But I managed it quite easily with my 3 ft crowbar! 










The case really does look filthy but the movement appears OK and whilst it was described as a non runner I hope it can be sorted without too much hassle.

Soon it will be winging its way to "Electro Watch Nirvana Health Spa" on the south coast for a bit of TLC and restorative recuperation.

I was probably too concerned about the time it took to arrive - having been spoilt by all of my earlier purchases arriving within days of posting. I dare say the Postal Strike here didn't help matters either.

I'm very chuffed with it and can't wait to get it working and back to something nearer it's original condition.

Will post some "after" snaps in due course :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Barry! :thumbsup:

The dial and hands look very good underneath that poor crystal...you can still buy NOS hands on eBay but the dials often show spotting and patina, but yours looks very clean.

I wouldn't worry too much about the case







. BTW: they are also available NOS on the bay.

The movements are very robust and you have the correct hatched crown.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Luuurve the look of these.......

Find me a 42mm case to put that dial and hands in and Ill buy one :bag:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck with the restoration. I have a large collection of parts at the Brighton Watch Hospital if you need anything for it.

I look forward to seeing the restored watch.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Better late than never, the old saying goes. The U.S. Postal Service has not done much to inspire confidence lately. Last I read, it was about $3 billion in the red this year.

This may not be the proper place to raise the matter, but I do happen to have a nice case (but not NOS). Let me know and I'll send photos.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant watch and story, what a looker. Like Jason says... I'll take a 42mm one and wear it daily ta


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Brilliant watch and story, what a looker. Like Jason says... I'll take a 42mm one and wear it daily ta


There is another half to this story and I've only just made the connection :blush: .

An eBay seller 'pinched' some of my photos from my website and someone told me about this. So during his auction, I emailed them and complained. Didn't expect to get a reply, but the seller was very apologetic and we got into a friendly email exchange.

Didn't realize it until yesterday, but the auction was for this very same watch....small world. And seller told me yesterday that he's got another one coming up on ebay in a couple of weeks --- he emailed me to ask permission







.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Great story, great watch.

I am still fascinated by the hands on it!!! :yes:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Better late than never, the old saying goes. The U.S. Postal Service has not done much to inspire confidence lately. Last I read, it was about $3 billion in the red


Sounds like the UK Royal Mail. Interestingly, if the Royal Mail increased the price of stamps by 8p each (hardly a fortune), they would get themselves back in the black within a year. But woe betide the man that makes the decision to do that as he'll have the regulatory watchdog up his backside. So the Royal Mail keep making a loss and the government keeps bailing them out with handouts. Mad world!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Customs :astro:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

stonedeaf said:


>


Nice find. This looks like it could be an original battery?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Nice find. This looks like it could be an original battery?


Not sure what you mean Larry?

The green is the varnish that Landeron painted on the bottom of the battery compartment.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find. This looks like it could be an original battery?
> ...


DOH! :wallbash:

:blush: Of course it is.......I can see that :bb:

Mental note to self. Next time when browsing the internet at work pay more attention, or wait until after the morning meeting.


----------

